# first mini journal under 8 weeks to get ripped



## mck (Sep 25, 2009)

ok so i competed may last year for the first time, didnt do aswell as i hoped but whtever anyway my plan was for the next 2 years to get heuuuuge but as i sat at work bored:whistling: looking on my phone i spiesed a comp that might just be in my grasp. so i thought what the heck il giv it a blast.

im not really one for writing journals or even writing but thought id do this since i only have under 8 weeks to go. thought it might help motavate me, if i dont make it, then im sure thers other comps i can do around that time

anyway this is just kinda a mini journal and il update when i can workouts etc start with a pict i took on tuesday

current diet

meal1 70g oats 2whole eggs 6egg whites

4 meals of 250g raw weight sweet pot with 175 cooked chicken

meal62 teaspoons of peanut butter

height 6ft5

weight as of that picture 18st5

fun begins 

todays workout below


----------



## mck (Sep 25, 2009)

ok so for those that are interested todays workout

morning cardio 30mins

quads

squat 6 sets 60k,100k,140k,180,220,260kg hevier i go the lest range in motion 

leg press 150k,230k,310k,390kg full range

hack squat 70k,110k,140k,160 full range

leg raises fst-7s stack plus 20kg

best workout in a while even though i lifted alot less than normal, got great pumps on the quads


----------



## mck (Sep 25, 2009)

ok todays work out went well seem to be adjusting to diet. also increased protein 10g per meal which i think helped. todays workout i usualy mix it up as iv done my full body by thursday. so i usualy hit my week points, good allround workout and the thing i love about doing almost full upper body is you feel heeuuuggge after

30mins morning cardio

smith machine press 65kg,105kg,145kg, and drop set 105k-65kg

incline press machine 40kg,80kg,120kg,160kg,180kg,240kg

standing barbell rows 50kg,90kg,130kg,90kg,50kg

barbell shrugs 55kg,95kg,115kg,145,115kg

cable crunch 5 sets starting light working to stack

30mins cardio.


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Keep it up mate. What show you planning on doing?


----------



## mck (Sep 25, 2009)

thanks mate. im gonna try make it for the ukbff in warrington.


----------



## martin1436114509 (Dec 9, 2005)

we will get you there big fella, keep the hard work up, progress is showing already.


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

I should be going to watch that show so make sure you do it


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

Look huge in that picture!

Where abouts in Newcastle do you train ?


----------



## mck (Sep 25, 2009)

martin said:


> we will get you there big fella, keep the hard work up, progress is showing already.


haha hi m8, yup definatly progress already thanks to you, cheers for the help and advice mate.


----------



## mck (Sep 25, 2009)

bigacb said:


> I should be going to watch that show so make sure you do it


lol il be working my ass off to make sure i do


----------



## mck (Sep 25, 2009)

tuktuk said:


> Look huge in that picture!
> 
> Where abouts in Newcastle do you train ?


hi tuktuk. i train in pelaw at morgans powerhouse gym.


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Have you got any pictures from last years show for comparison?


----------



## mck (Sep 25, 2009)

i do mate il put them up here for ref. i actually did 2 last year nabba north first timers i didnt carb up lol due to lack of experiance and worrying to much about condition, i went in to nabba weighing 14st 10lbs a few days after the show wednesday i was 16st5 and a guy at my gym says i should do the nac show on sunday, so my mate martin who posted up above told me what i needed to do got me strate back on diet and depleted for the last 2-3 days carbed up on the morning and weighed 15st 10. for that show so was a learning point for me lol.

first 2 Nabba second NAC


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm 6ft 5 too and i badly want to look like you! Great work mate


----------



## mck (Sep 25, 2009)

thx mate, filling these long limbs is hard work. but im happy with wht iv gained it took me from the end of 2002 till now to get wht iv got, started weighing 12st7lbs and got to 19st5 lol so being consistants and training hard pays off, just got a few more stone to add and il be happier


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

mck said:


> thx mate, filling these long limbs is hard work. but im happy with wht iv gained it took me from the end of 2002 till now to get wht iv got, started weighing 12st7lbs and got to 19st5 lol so being consistants and training hard pays off, just got a few more stone to add and il be happier
> 
> View attachment 56504


Thats some transformation mate, inspiring stuff, keep it up


----------



## chris6046 (May 2, 2010)

mck said:


> thx mate, filling these long limbs is hard work. but im happy with wht iv gained it took me from the end of 2002 till now to get wht iv got, started weighing 12st7lbs and got to 19st5 lol so being consistants and training hard pays off, just got a few more stone to add and il be happier
> 
> View attachment 56504


well done mate thats some achievement im 12 stone im 6.2ft and find it hard to gain at all i admire that, i would love to gain weight like that


----------



## mck (Sep 25, 2009)

thanks barsnack and chris


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

inspiring stuff m8

all the best


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

Keep it up mate

very few post in here

i think they're many guys who jealous of you lol


----------



## mck (Sep 25, 2009)

ok workout update saturday done 30min morning and evening cardio with abbs 6 sets of cable crunchs working up to stack.

today sunday.

chest&hams

flat bench 50kg12reps,80kg12r,110kg10r,140kg6r,150kg2r.

incline bench 50kg10r,80kg10r,100kg6r,

dips 4 sets 10

incline db 10kg10r,20kg10r,30kg10r.

cable flys, 20kg10r,30kg10r,45kg10r,dropset 45 to 30kg

hams

lieing curl, 40kg16r,60kg16r,80kg16r,100kg16r

standing single leg curl. 10kg10r,20kg10rep,30kg10r

good mrnings 20kg,40kg,60kg 10reps

lunges 10kg,20kg,40kg 10 reps

30mins cardio

abs 2sets hanging leg raises 10reps

2sets cable crunch 20reps

had a good workout still pretty strong considering the diet, spent a bit more time than i would have liked in the gym but had to be done.

30mins cardio to finsh the day.


----------



## mck (Sep 25, 2009)

thanks mr mongol. im just doing this as a referance for myself never usual do journals lol but thought it would be good to have something to compare to next time around,


----------



## mck (Sep 25, 2009)

work out update today did back and calfs

did 30mins am cardio

back

lat pulldowns 50kg,65,85,100kg. 10 reps

close grip pulldown rows 60,80,100kg. 10 reps

hammer wide pulldown 40,80,120,160,200kg. 10reps

deadlifts 60,100,140,180kg. 8 reps

smiths bent over row 80kg,100kg 10 reps

calfs

standing calf raise 3 sets 160kg 10 reps

seated caldf raise 35kg 20reps then 100 reps

calf 45degree machine 40kg 100 reps

30 mins cardio

workout started well good clean lifts on back started to fatiuge for calfs so went from heavy to light 100reps to get blood into them cardio finished me off


----------



## mck (Sep 25, 2009)

todays workout shoulders & traps, no morning cardio today as felt fatigued, think it was the weekend catching up as had the kids to the beach, and park

shoulders

smith front press 45kg,65kg 12 reps

smith behind neck 45kg,65kg,85kg,85kg,75kg 10reps

db lateral raise 71/2kg,10kg,15kg,20kg,25kg 10reps

front delt barbell raise 20kg,30kg,40kg 10reps

rear delts pecdeck, 35kg,45kg,55kg,65kg 10reps

cable side delts 4 sets 10kg 10 reps

barbell shrugs 60kg,80kg,100kg,120kg

finished of with 30 mins cardio


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

Good luck pal

Trained at morgans old pelaw gym many times in the past, but not for a good 10 year...

He has a one in Sheilds now a think, am sure me cousin goes there, a posh one lol.


----------



## mck (Sep 25, 2009)

> Good luck pal
> 
> Trained at morgans old pelaw gym many times in the past, but not for a good 10 year...
> 
> He has a one in Sheilds now a think, am sure me cousin goes there, a posh one lol.


thanks mate, were you training now like?. aye he has that one in shields much posher than pelaw lol got some good gear in ther but pelaws closer for me.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

thats some interesting diet you got mate, raw sweet pots? any reason for that?

your in great shape by the way


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Great physique mate, looking forward to see how you progress. best of luck


----------



## mck (Sep 25, 2009)

ash1981 said:


> thats some interesting diet you got mate, raw sweet pots? any reason for that?
> 
> your in great shape by the way


haha sorry i ment raw weight weighed. then i cook it, dont think i crunch through raw sweet potato.


----------



## mck (Sep 25, 2009)

irishdude said:


> Great physique mate, looking forward to see how you progress. best of luck


thanks alot mate.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Good luck with this mck! Your delts are fantastic!


----------



## mck (Sep 25, 2009)

defdaz said:


> Good luck with this mck! Your delts are fantastic!


thanks mate.


----------



## mck (Sep 25, 2009)

ok had a weigh in this morning 17st 9lbs which is a drop of 19lbs for me in exactly 2 weeks today il put some picts up to show progress

start of diet 19st 

1 week later 18st 5lbs 

2 week 17st 9lbs 

droped a bit weight but mostly water. my weigh loss has started to slow down so hopefully bf will start coming down and il tighten up


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

1st 5 pounds in 2 weeks.... gumpf! 

Massive difference to your quads mck, awesome job.


----------



## mck (Sep 25, 2009)

defdaz said:


> 1st 5 pounds in 2 weeks.... gumpf!
> 
> Massive difference to your quads mck, awesome job.


thanks  aye its a big drop but probably alot of water, and im glad my legs are starting to come through they were last and still watery the last time i dieted. although last time i only did 20mins cardio a day for the last 8 weeks this time im doing 1hour a day so must be helping some how.


----------



## mck (Sep 25, 2009)

diet kicking in totally head ****ed getting snappy  cant be ****d etc lol the joys of diets. ok did biceps triceps forearms today although i felt **** through the day when it comes to the gym session i always seem to find the energy lol ok.

30mins morning cardio

biceps straight bar curls 20kg,30kg,40kg,50kg 12reps

panatta single arm curl 10kg,20kg,40kg,60kg 10reps

dbhammer curl 10kg20kg,30kg,30kg 10 reps

cable curls 20kg,25kg,30kg

concentration curls 7.5kg,10kg

tri's

close grip bench 40kg,60kg,80kg,100kg,120kg 10 reps

overhead db press 20kg,30kg,40kg,60kg

cable rope pulldowns 50kg,50kg,50kg,50kgdropset10kg 15reps

forearm.

superset reverse grip curl with hanging wrist curls

20kg,30kg,50kg 20reps

30 minutes cardio


----------



## mck (Sep 25, 2009)

ok so changed to carb cycling today uped carbs to 500g feel totaly recovered lol brain and body function properly thank fook. tomorrow drop to 200g carbs then saturday 100g depend how i feel and look back possibly back up to 400g for sunday. anyway filled out and had a good workout today which was quads missed all cardio aswell. just so my body could recover as was totally exhausted.

quads

squat to parallel 60kg12reps,100kg10r,140kg10r,180kg8r,220kg8r,260kg6r

legpress full range 110kg10r,190kg10r,270kg10r,350kg10r

hack squat 70kg10reps,110kg8r,150kg6r

leg raise 30kg10r,70kg10r,110kg10r,150kg10r


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

good to see this here mate and all the best for the next 8 weeks.

you have packed on some awesome size in the off season can i ask your approach? you obviously took the eat large route i see


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Only just seen this, sorry about that mate. Gotta say you've got some good mass there so will be watching this to see how the transformation goes.

All the best


----------



## mck (Sep 25, 2009)

hi hilly yeah mate i ate around 5000 cals a day, i never really watched my protein intake before but i made sure i had around 300-400g of protein a day. ate cleanish for 3 days then had whatever i wanted on the 4th day, i cycled food like that. i also found a good training partner who could lift heavy we both feed and try out do each other so that makes a dif, also didnt worry about form just went for max weight and didnt matter if it was full range, for instant squats i got upto 340kg partials, i found even though i was doing partials when i went to lift lighter weights for example 5 plates i got full range, which i was lucky to get full range on 4 plates before that, so i find for me going heavy with partial lets me progress when i lower weight if that makes sence. i also added deadlift which i was to lazy to do before that lol so i think a combination of them all has givin me some good gains.

hows your training coming along mate, you competing this year?


----------



## mck (Sep 25, 2009)

RACK said:


> Only just seen this, sorry about that mate. Gotta say you've got some good mass there so will be watching this to see how the transformation goes.
> 
> All the best


thats no probs, and thx for the compliment bud


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

mck said:


> hi hilly yeah mate i ate around 5000 cals a day, i never really watched my protein intake before but i made sure i had around 300-400g of protein a day. ate cleanish for 3 days then had whatever i wanted on the 4th day, i cycled food like that. i also found a good training partner who could lift heavy we both feed and try out do each other so that makes a dif, also didnt worry about form just went for max weight and didnt matter if it was full range, for instant squats i got upto 340kg partials, i found even though i was doing partials when i went to lift lighter weights for example 5 plates i got full range, which i was lucky to get full range on 4 plates before that, so i find for me going heavy with partial lets me progress when i lower weight if that makes sence. i also added deadlift which i was to lazy to do before that lol so i think a combination of them all has givin me some good gains.
> 
> hows your training coming along mate, you competing this year?


i used partials alot just before out first show and brought my legs up loads.

training is going ok mate, hoping to do the leeds qualifier first weekend of october and come in a good 10lb heavier than last time all things going well


----------



## mck (Sep 25, 2009)

ok had a pretty good workout today, full body done though the week so fridays i hit what i feel like on the day.

30 mins morning cardio

dumbell bench press 20kg10r,40kg10r,60kg10r,70kg3rep

hammer shoulder press 40kg10r,40kg10r,60kg10r,80kg6r

bent over smiths rows 40kg10r,50kg10r,90kg10r,110kg10r 110-40kg dropset

calfs on leg press 90kg,110kg,150kg,190kg,230kg 15 reps

cable crunch's 5 sets of 20

30 mins cardio to finish off


----------



## mck (Sep 25, 2009)

hilly said:


> i used partials alot just before out first show and brought my legs up loads.
> 
> training is going ok mate, hoping to do the leeds qualifier first weekend of october and come in a good 10lb heavier than last time all things going well


i found that what worked for me, my legs were lacking and the partials def helped bring them up a little. glad thing are going well mate when will you start dieting for leeds, do you gain much bf in the off season. i tryed to keep it a little lower than last time cause the long diet killed me.


----------

